# Interesting E-mail from E



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Sir,

Thank you for the email.

Unfortunately, there is no option to remove only the "VOOM" channels from your programming package.

Please feel free to contact me if you have further questions or concerns regarding this issue.

Thank you,

*******
Executive Communications
Direct: *******
DISH Network Corporation
*********@Echostar.com

￼
From: Paul Secic
Sent: Sunday, March 02, 2008 3:08 PM
To: CEO
Subject: Dishd ULTIIMATE

Is DishHD Ultimate removable from DishHD Essentials? Last month I E-mailed and requested that DishHD (VOOM) be removed but the CSR removed "all HD content. I was without HD for a week.

Comments?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

DishHD Ultimate includes more than just Voom. If you had simply asked to be downgraded to DishHD Essentials, they should be able to do that with no problem, but you'll lose the other couple of HD channels that were also moved to the Ultimate tier.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... you could go with just DishHD Essentials, rather than Ultimate, as that will remove Voom + 5 other channels (I forget which ones off the top of my head).


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

these are the channels you lose when you downgrade to DishHD Essentials.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

IIP said:


> DishHD Ultimate includes more than just Voom. If you had simply asked to be downgraded to DishHD Essentials, they should be able to do that with no problem, but you'll lose the other couple of HD channels that were also moved to the Ultimate tier.


That's what I said: remove DishHD Ultimate & the first CSR removed DishHD Essentials DishHD, Ultimate and HBO. I didn't say VOOM nor HBO in the E-mail.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Don't see how they could remove Dish HD Ultimate from Dish HD Essentials, as those are two separate packages.


----------



## RTCDude (Feb 3, 2005)

CSRs do stranges things. Back in January I added a purchased 722 to my account; that's it, nothing else. What did the CSR do? They removed the AEP bundle package from my account, and added back in a separate AT250 package, and separate HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, and Starz packages. Exactly the same programming as the AEP bundle, EXCEPT now for about $20 more unbundle! When a called to get them fix this mess up, they tried to change me a downgrade charge to "go back" to the AEP package; THIS WAS THEIR MISTAKE! Even then they screw up again by adding back in extra receiver fees for receivers I had deactivated YEARS ago and don't even own any more. It took me two months to get things straightened out.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Your nomenclature is what's screwing things up here. You can't remove or extract one package from the other, and the CSRs certainly can't split or break apart anything. If you have "Dish HD Ultimate", you should be requesting a downgrade to "Dish HD Essentials". This will accomplish the removal of the Voom channels, along with Universal HD and HDNet Movies.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> Sir,
> 
> Thank you for the email.
> 
> ...


There is no package that is just "voom".You asked that dish hd be removed and that is what they did.


----------

